# N-Scale Yard



## EBrown (5 mo ago)

Does this yard look decent? I've got two-to-three spurs of diesel storage, one-to-two spurs of MOW storage (MOW and diesel share one spur that could be used for either), a spur for caboose storage, then a handful of spurs for cars. There's one long spur that overlaps with part of the yard loop for building long consists, then a smaller spur inside the yard for smaller consists.

The outside-most green track is the mainline, then the next loop inside that is the yard oval, then the yard storage / engine storage.

For reference, the outside curves at the bottom are 17" radius, the next set in are 15.7" radius. The top-right curves are long 35" radius curves from the mainline.


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

To my untrained eye it looks good. I assume you are going to have a auto reverser for your reverse loop?


----------



## EBrown (5 mo ago)

Bigfoot21075 said:


> To my untrained eye it looks good. I assume you are going to have a auto reverser for your reverse loop?


Yes, I have to build a special reversing section because of how short it is, but I have a design that should allow me to have a relatively short reverse-loop section.


----------

